# A Dust Question ???



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Sure all us 'newbies' would like a little advice on how you veterans cope with the dust deal..Dunno if my piddling with pens creates enough to do much harm (especially compared with this danged pipe I can't quit puffing) but I can sure taste it when it's bedtime..

I've been trying to use the throw-away and/or the washable masks..especially while sanding..but every time I breathe out my safety glasses fog up..

Do any of you use the 'dust collection devices' in your shop?? Can see the use for them in commercial or large scale operations..but in a small work area working on small projects.??????

Would appreciate any tips or advice from you guys with experience...or should I just say to hell with it....I'm prolly too old anyhow to worry about a little sawdust. LOL

Thanks in advance for any suggestions...

Jim


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

*Tortuga...*

I use a shop vac. You can order or make a rectangular funnel any size you want and then hook it up to your shop vac. It doesn't take out 100% of the dust, but it greatly reduces it. Rockler has those funnels and all its parts on its online site. I would still use the disposable masks...Vic


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I use the dust masks and open both garage doors. The wind takes most of it on out. Cause the wind blows here all the time.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

I use a Delta 1HP dust collection system and love it. All wood can be harmful and I don't really need sawdust packing in my lungs.
you really can see (smell) the difference
One note about those who use shop vacs, I have seen fires start because of the fine wood dust and the open motors (see open sparks) on some shop vacs.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga you can get half face respirators w/hepa filters that exhaust downward to prevent your glasses from fogging. Then all you have to do is clean the mask and change filter cartridges when needed. Lowes/Home Depot/Rockler etc should have them.
Of course a good dust collection system would help.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Get a dust collection system ,get an air cleaner,get a full mask respirator,,,,,,,,,,,,, and a few fans directing dust away from you wouldn't hurt.

I have all three to the tune of about $3500 but I also have Emphyzema and believe me you don't want that... I was a heavy smoker for 35 years and when I was diagnosed I found it is also hereditary so I was working with two strikes against me . I have all of the above because I can't take a chance on anymore respiratory trouble.

I used to just turn and sand stuff with out any protection and there were a few times it took about 4 days to clear my lungs,,,,,,,,,,,,, get an inexpensive respirator with Hepa filtration, it is worth it ,the old saying." an ounce of prevention" is a truism. When was the last time you had a Pulmonary Function Test? You might be surprised what you find out about your self.

Not being negative but it doesn't hurt to check.

dick


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

dust collection system is to cheap not to use, get you1 with a 3/4 or 1 hp motor and a metal garabage can to use for a drop for larger particles, can be moved around from machine to machine- lathe, table saws, sanders etc.


really enjoy this added feature on the 2 colo site, altough I don't do much turning i do a lot of antique restoration work,so i have to be able to do wood turning.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Many, many thanks for all the advice and warnings..Went over to The Big "R" this AM and they outfitted me with the whole dust collection one HP system, dust hood for lathe, and about 100 pounds of stuff...but I know it will be the smart thing to do. As I told Bobby in the other post...now all I gotta do is get it working ("Some assembly required..LOL) and I am good to go.After all these years...and all the investment I've already got in this...a couple of hundred seems like a cheap price to pay to keep on turning till about 90..which , come to think of it...ain't that far off... Mebbe I oughta just settle for 'turning in my grave'....LOL....

I know..I know..."All the world loves a smart-a ss"

Thanks for the good advice....and glad to see old Bill got a new customer with the 'Trod'. Secret note....have him help you set up your sharpening system. He's just FULL of little secrets...LOL..and putting together the system so you can move it out of the way is a great deal...

Turnin' On.......Jim

Edit: and you, Trout250...see you do "Antique Restoration Work"...does this include wives ??????

OK...Bye now !!!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Rockler had the 1100 series Jet canister dust collector with remote on sale last month for $400. Of course, I bought mine in December for the same price without the remote. 
My suggestion is spend the bucks on the dust collector and the shield/box attachment for the lather.
Last week I also picked up two of the canister type respirators from Home Depot and they DO work. At least for dead freezer filled with fish that you don't know how long it had been dead smell. Got the ones with the charcoal filter and had zero odor during the cleanout. Now, the clothes and trash cans are a different story.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

naw! I nave been married to the same 1 for 42 yrs may 21, so she has me pretty well trained by now, but she is also a good fishin partner.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL..well, I've got 55 years on this model..and was just wonderin' about a little 'exterior work'..LOL

Yep..too late now to trade her in...I ain't got time to train another one (or vice-versa)

Guess we're both pretty lucky...and I BETTER let it drop...lol


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Jim if you didn't get one. a 2 stage seperator is a must. It causes the heavier stuff to fall out into a trash can and collect before it goes through your machine. This save wear & tear on the collector, it's bag & filter plus its MUCH easier to empty then the collector bag.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/G3376
Another good item to have is an air filtration system because even the best collectors leave a bunch of dust in the air. I have one made by shopvac that is easily moved around the shop. Others are a little larger and hang from the cieling or mount to the wall. http://www.grizzly.com/products/category.aspx?key=570030

A simple filtration unit can be made using a box fan and a pleated A/C filter. Just find a filter the same size as the fan and set it behind the fan with the air blowing away from where you're working. The flow of air will hold the filter in place or a bungee cord can be wrapped around to hold it.

A little of that blue anti-fog goop they sell on your glasses will keep them from fogging up when you exhale into those paper masks too.

Jeff


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I just rub my faceshield with those little paper things that the wife puts in the dryer with the clothes. No fog.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, Jeff..both look like worthwhile things to have...only problem is..I'm running out of SPACE !!! LOL

Thanks to you and Bobby for fogging solutions..Think I can handle that one...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

You can also just hold your breath while you have the mask on.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*???*

As Vjer would say...."Meeesster Bobbeeee....you verrrrry siiiiiccck mannnnn."

LMAO


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I'm so glad to see this brought to our attention...it will push me to get one for sure. I was having no problem just wearing the masks, then I turned some cocobolo.....I could taste it....and it was not nice....I had to stop working on it. I looked it up online..yikes! Glad I put it away when I did. Got a full resp mask and finished up that one small piece and the others are put on hold for now.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*For all's consideration...per reference by Bill*

*Cocobolo:....Toxic Constituents
*Sawdust from this species has been associated with skin irritation similar to that caused by poison ivy in some individuals.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Next time I mess with it, you can bet I will be in a full suit..just have to take it very slow. It's nasty


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Brew made a good point regarding the separator. That's on my list to add before I begin making too much dust. Right now I'm mainly using the tablesaw but looking to change that soon. Jim, last time I was in Rockler I think they have one for the same price as Grizzly and I know you need a good reason to stop in there. 
I'm also trying to convince my wife that cutting a small hole in the new 'warehouse' is a good thing so I can route the dust collector hose outside the building into a separate enclosure and avoid any residual inside. Will also help reduce the noise level inside. But cutting that 6" hole is almost as painful as cutting holes in fiberglass.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Having the collector outside the shop area is the way to go if you have the room. The fine dust that you don't want to breath in will be pushed through the bag unless you get the really fine micron bag. 
The only problem besides space with remotely locating the machine is turning it on & off. My collector is out in the garage and is plumbed into the shop with 3" pvc. There is a blast gate and a switch at every tool location so I don't have to constantly go out of the shop to turn it on. They make a remote start setup that uses and infared keyfob like the one you use to open your car doors. They also make one that powers up the machine when you open the blastgates. Check Penn State or Grizzley for those.

Hooked,
Plumb it with either 3 or 4" pvc, poke the hole through the wall with a drill and holesaw for minimum muss & fuss. Run to your machines location with the pvc then make the connection from blastgate to the tool with a short length of hose. PVC is much cheaper then hose. Don't forget the copper wire to eliminate static electricity.

Jeff


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Brew said:


> Don't forget the copper wire to eliminate static electricity.
> 
> Jeff


Very wise words right there!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks for the continued advice.
It's a hole........in this case size doesn't matter....lol
What I am considering is using 6" vent pipe for the main run and branch off with PVC to each tool with a hose connection to the tool with blast gates for each tool. Also plan to get the remote for the dust collector. If I'm not successful with the outside installation I'll build a 'closet' inside for it and possibly add one of the filtration systems in there with it. Gotta think about that though.
Grounding/copper wire will be there as well. I've read people running without it but just doesn't sound safe to me.
Now that I've hijacked Tortuga's thread......


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Not sure what size collector you have Hooked but I'd stick with 3 or 4" plumbing. 6" will cause a huge drop in suction. I run 4" trunk directly off my 2HP collector and then split it off into two 3" runs accross my shop. Each 3" branch then splits off into 3" runs to each tool location, 5 off of each branch.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

At lunch today I stopped in at Harbor Freight in Pasadena, I seen one dust collector there (1hp I think) that was $79. Might be slightly better than nothing.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

1Hp is plenty for using 1 machine at a time T. Was it this one? http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94029

Much more efficient then a shopvac. 
A seperator like I mentioned above will go a long way to improving it's performance and will add to it's longevity by keeping the bigger chunks of debris from going through the impeller.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

All of you guys with these fancy dust collection units made me go out spend some money today! I found this nice 24" horsehair shop brush in a garage sale for three bucks. It's quiet, does a good job and doesn't overload my breaker box. It also compliments my other dust collector...lol!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL, Jim...after reading and re-reading all this thread...I think you got it RIGHT !!!

Geezzzee...I only got a two car garage and it's got two cars in it.. Gonna rig up my little jet 650 and to he11 with the rest of it...I'm OLD already anyhow....lmao

jim


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Jim....I figure that I've been sucking sawdust for over 30 years and have enough of it in my lower lungs to turn a nice bowl! I would love to have a dust collector...but have eyes for a new grinder and planer. The only wood that ever gave me problems was Catalpa...that wood sent me into a sneezing frenzie!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Brew said:


> 1Hp is plenty for using 1 machine at a time T. Was it this one? http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94029
> 
> Much more efficient then a shopvac.
> A seperator like I mentioned above will go a long way to improving it's performance and will add to it's longevity by keeping the bigger chunks of debris from going through the impeller.


I believe it was.


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

My shop is an L shape. It is a 2 car garage and 2/3's of one side is the laundry and pantry. I have the rest of that side and one whole side. I wear a dust mask, but sometimes not always. I have 2 different masks...the surgical type and an industrial type(I just found it...again). I will definitely wear it all the time now, since reading about the fine dust. I will be trying to better filter the air, and keep the dust down. I try to keep the shop as clean and uncluttered as possible, for safety reasons. I can keep the garage doors open and that should help alievate some of the problems. Thanks guys...if it wasn't for this site I would have not really considered the dust as a major problem...Vic


----------

